# Hymer wheels and engine re map



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

We have recently purchased a 2007 Hymer 2800 B584 Double floor version
that is currently plated at 3500kgs gross .

A couple of questions that i need answering to see what might be done to improove things in gearing/ performance


At present the van is fitted with 15 " wheels / 215/70/R15 tyres and criusing at 60mph is pulling 3000revs.....speedo is reading incorrectly as i persume a lot of A classes are fitted with larger wheels

Without up plating can we fit 16 inch wheels with the same profile tyres and if so what difference would we gain from the greater wheels/ tyre diameter ?

Any pointers to good source for Ducato 16 " wheels in exchange for my set of15" wheels /tyres

Along with this if the van had an engine re map (fiat 2.800 last of before the 250 generation) what improvement on performance and fuel consumption have people found

Cheers

Dinger


----------



## jonandjules (Jun 21, 2009)

The 16" wheels were usually fitted on the heavier chassis - Not sure but you might find that the heavier chassis had a lower final drive ratio.
At 60 we are doing just over 3000rpm.
What size engine do you have? Ours in the 5cylinder 2.7 merc on a 6 tomn chassis.


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

*hymer b584*

Our one has the 2800cc engine....put simply was interested to work out the effect on the revs by fitting the 16 " wheels.

The would be necessary anyway if we up plated to 3900Kgs

Just feels like the final 5th gear is a tad short


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

Hi Dinger
We had a B544 and had the same problem of high rev's.
Turned out we had a low 5th gear fitted.
Had it changed to higher ratio cog and found it a lot better on a long run with no loss of power up hills.
Hope this helps 
Steve


----------



## PhilK (Jul 1, 2005)

*higher gears*

Hi dinger,

I went from a 2003 544 2.8 to a 2006 564 2.8. The 2006 generation has a low fifth gear and I agree it needs to be changed.

I had the old higher fifth ratio installed, remapped for more power and torque and additional oil feeds to the fifth gear.

The guys that did it no longer trade, TB Turbo Lancaster, but I believe that a few on here are still in contact with the engineers that worked there or owned it.

The change was a revelation. Maybe start with Hambilton in Preston.

Phil


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

*Hymer B564*

Hi Steve ....trust your keeping well,,,,,,

Really love the new wagon , but really thought it must be me .......3000 rpm at 60 is plainly daft

Will look into a new cog.....any idea on how much as a ball park figure

Failing that i will look into fitting 20 " wheels :lol:

Costs for fitting the new cog would be excellent


----------



## buffallobill (Sep 28, 2007)

i am sure mark who has C and M autos was at tb turbos. he is in lancaster, very knowledgeable about motor homes


----------

